#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Which is the best languages to use app making ?

## Wondergirl

Most interested thing is apps .Because we can easy to handle ,
Understand & valuable thing . mostly app developers using several languages for app making 
for instance :
JavakotlinPython,bash EtcC++Corona
suggest which is easy and best language for app making . :Thumbs:

----------


## Moana

> Most interested thing is apps .Because we can easy to handle ,
> Understand & valuable thing . mostly app developers using several languages for app making 
> for instance :
> JavakotlinPython,bash EtcC++Corona
> suggest which is easy and best language for app making .




BuildFire.js. With the BuildFire.js, this *language* allows mobile *app* developers can take advantage of the BuildFire SDK and JavaScript to *create* *apps* *using*BuildFire backend. ...Python. Python is the *most* popular programming *language*. ...Java. Java is one of the *most* popular programming *languages*. ...PHP. ...C++

----------

